# 2011 International Association of Culinary Professionals Cookbook Awards Finalists



## FryBoy (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.iacp.com/displaycommon.cfm?an=1&subarticlenbr=1013

Scroll down for list. Several sound interesting.


----------



## cnochef (Mar 11, 2011)

If you're interested in Southern foods I can vouch for this finalist, a very cool cookbook and history lesson with multiple contributors:

"The Southern Foodways Alliance Community Cookbook"
Author(s): Sara Roahen, John T. Edge
Editor: Erika Stevens/Laura Sutton
Publisher: University of Georgia Press


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

cnochef said:


> If you're interested in Southern foods I can vouch for this finalist, a very cool cookbook and history lesson with multiple contributors:
> 
> "The Southern Foodways Alliance Community Cookbook"
> Author(s): Sara Roahen, John T. Edge
> ...



Thanks! I have several southern cookbooks, but always room for more. This one sounds like a winner, only $16.47 from Amazon: *CLICK ME*


----------

